# Pre Raffle Smack Talk for the Troops



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi My Friends
I am still in bad shape and wanted to do something fun. As you know we are planning our big Troops raffle it's coming together nicely.

I am not going into details except to say this raffle is all about cigars both Daves have enough cash but need cigars. Oh anyone can always drop a fiver in with their cigars if they want but to get raffle tickets it's cigars  details to come when I am feeling better and we are closer but I think about 45 to 60 day's before we start maybe a little less!

Rather than spoil everything because I have some really neat stuff to show and tell I will only show what I have in my hand when I post.

So anyone who wants to donate a prize let me know here or pm. The proceeds will go to both me and the other Dave we are Puffs troop guy's and I think all said we do a good job an I know I have made some special Military friends I sure hope continue when they get home, God Bless Them all!

Also anyone who has been around we throw a good raffle sometimes it seems like everyone gets bombed or gets a prize an some pretty damn nice stuff to 

*So to start I had the honor of chatting via pm with Pete Johnson and both being busy it took awhile but Pete's on our side. I went from Liking most of his cigars to liking his cigars and now Respecting the man that makes them. I have a funny story why I now respect him so much but it is private and unless Pete pops in and say's I can tell it you will just have to take my word for it, lets just say I earned these cigars and he earned giving them and these are from Pete personally. He didn't want credit saying the donation was to small but knowing what I know He deserves credit and I would call him a friend today! Pete did this himself out of his pocket and I think it's a mighty fine donation.

Thanks Pete Love ya man!! Your on Puff now and real Men can say stuff like Love ya man an mean it without it sounding weird!!!! :high5:
So go buy some Tats Please an tell all your friends Pete supports our Troops and does it nicely!!
How about some pictures!!*









My Good Buddy Stephen SSG RES USAR USAR Bro Stay Safe an Thanks for everything brother!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I met Pete at Cigarfest this year and have talked with him online a bit...SUPER nice guy. I wish I could have grabbed a beer with him and just shot the shit about the industry. Just an all around cool guy.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Good work Smelvis. Class.

What can I do/how do I participate? I am a little slow sometimes, so break it down to me. :hungry:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

you know I'm in Dave for whatever & however you are going to do it!! :hungry:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I would like in too. What do I do?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Good work Smelvis. Class.
> 
> What can I do/how do I participate? I am a little slow sometimes, so break it down to me. :hungry:


*Hi Scott/Everyone
Everything is in place I have almost all the help I need. We could use a few more bigger prizes but help wise I have the best people in place this is getting normal for us so I think it will be just smoother each time. I have some pretty cool prizes coming in yet from some very special people to us all I think these will be the sh*t man seriously if I was playing these are what I would be praying to win and we have a bunch of them, This will be our best Puff Supports the troops Auction Yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I learned after the first one to have people help who excelled in what the do so really we just need people to buy or send cigars for raffle tickets, and that is a long time off I started this smack thread to create some excitement and have a place for you all to slap me around a little if you think ya can  So bring if on if ya feel lucky or brave LOL
*

 I do still need one volunteer who lives close to me who would be willing to put in quite a few hours for a few times a week for the duration of the auction, if that is you pm me and we will discuss it in private.

Love Ya Guy's!

Dave :rockon: :high5: :cheeky: :bounce:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

But what's the deal with raffle tickets? How many cigars = one ticket?
Do we just send them to you?


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

Dave,

I just saw this and I can't believe it. Tat is on my top 3 list for smokes already and I can't believe he supports us like that! I have something for you, and I have something for Pete too, now. Can you or will you be able to get it to him if I send it to you? PM me your addy please!

"Doc"


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> But what's the deal with raffle tickets? How many cigars = one ticket?
> Do we just send them to you?


Please bro no details just have fun I said that it the original thread this is just for fun the details will come when it's time, That part is work an I am sick and do not need to work, PLEASE!!!!!

Thanks :lalala:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *Hi Scott/Everyone*
> 
> *I learned after the first one to have people help who excelled in what the do so really we just need people to buy or send cigars for raffle tickets, and that is a long time off I started this smack thread to create some excitement and have a place for you all to slap me around a little if you think ya can  So bring if on if ya feel lucky or brave LOL*


Awwww Cmon DAVE!!! I have it all figured out..... a karate kick to the knee:mmph: and then a rabbit punch to the kidney area :whip:

(Think Cosell) "Down goes Smelvis... Down goes Smelvis....."

I will patiently wait for the details....:decision:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

the fun begins!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

for you newer guys - you will definitely want to get in on these raffles!!

way to get the ball rolling Pete J!

hope you are feelng better soon Dave! you are definitely DA MAN! yall hit him up with some RG when you can!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Awwww Cmon DAVE!!! I have it all figured out..... a karate kick to the knee:mmph: and then a rabbit punch to the kidney area :whip:
> 
> (Think Cosell) "Down goes Smelvis... Down goes Smelvis....."
> 
> I will patiently wait for the details....:decision:


Today Elvis can kick my ass, But he is one tough dog ound:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

In Iraq, I don't have much that I can donate. However, what I can do is get you a great American Flag, 3x5 Nylon, that will be flown in an Iraqi Training Flight. I can get a certificate documenting this flight and can get it signed by the flight commander. Really neat display. Smelvis gets his own, so this would be for someone else. Also, someone would need to tell me if they would like the flag flown by Iraqi pilots only, a mix of Iraqi and American pilots, or American pilots only. I've got to know soon though since my postal service is going away. 

Dave, would something like this be acceptable?

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

^ That would kick ass, just sayin... kick... ass

And now to talk smack:
Does pictures of Ray in various provocative positions count as a "donation"???

I would have talked a lil smack on Dave but I hear that Cuzilla is searching for him and dont wanna get caught in any crossfire.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smirak said:


> In Iraq, I don't have much that I can donate. However, what I can do is get you a great American Flag, 3x5 Nylon, that will be flown in an Iraqi Training Flight. I can get a certificate documenting this flight and can get it signed by the flight commander. Really neat display. Smelvis gets his own, so this would be for someone else. Also, someone would need to tell me if they would like the flag flown by Iraqi pilots only, a mix of Iraqi and American pilots, or American pilots only. I've got to know soon though since my postal service is going away.
> 
> Dave, would something like this be acceptable?
> 
> ...


That would be great Kevin an both is fine bro, Thanks man!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smirak said:


> In Iraq, I don't have much that I can donate. However, what I can do is get you a great American Flag, 3x5 Nylon, that will be flown in an Iraqi Training Flight. I can get a certificate documenting this flight and can get it signed by the flight commander. Really neat display. Smelvis gets his own, so this would be for someone else. Also, someone would need to tell me if they would like the flag flown by Iraqi pilots only, a mix of Iraqi and American pilots, or American pilots only. I've got to know soon though since my postal service is going away.
> 
> Dave, would something like this be acceptable?
> 
> ...


WOW...that would be an incredible piece of history to have! +RG for that amazing offer!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Also anyone who has been around we throw a good raffle sometimes it seems like everyone gets bombed or gets a prize an some pretty damn nice stuff to


i haven't bombed anyone lately,so i may get involved with this...


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i haven't bombed anyone lately,so i may get involved with this...


Ok, I'm new here, so I'll be gentle. But, I hope you had a smirk on your face when you typed that. All I've read in the "bombs" thread is "Shuckins this and Shuckins that" (in my best Lt Dan voice)...

Have I just been reading old posts? What's lately defined to you? A day, two days???

Ha!

Kevin


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i haven't bombed anyone lately,so i may get involved with this...


Ehhh, it is just Ron...nobody is really scared of him anymore, it has been like 18 hours since his last bomb so we all feel pretty secure at this point (might just be the longest he has ever gone without sending a bomb).

People are still scared of Dr. Bomb, Zilla, Cuzilla, and maybe even Uncazilla (though nobody knows much about him)...but Ron, naw, nothing to worry about. :dunno:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i haven't bombed anyone lately, so i may get involved with this...


*HUH?* :ask:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i haven't bombed anyone lately,so i may get involved with this...


I was counting on ya help Brother, the kids are welcome if there good


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Welcome back to the forums Ron


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

He was launching bombs from an underground bunker.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> He was launching bombs from an underground bunker.


My info was an air craft carrier with 40+ drones, but my info could be wrong.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I <3 Puff.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I <3 Puffing schlong.


Man, you fellas in the WSBS are sure into some strange things!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

This is gonna be awesome


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm just subscribing here. I'm going to post this on the pipe side too. This is going to be sweet!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Man, you fellas in the WSBS are sure into some strange things!


BAAAHHHAHAHAHAAAA....

Subscribed... lol


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

This is gonna be awesome! Thanks Dave, Pete and everyone behind the scenes for helping our troops!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey - anybody that was in last seasons raffle - how do you determine value of your donation??
I'm getting my plan together for this one - OH YEAH.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

cant wait for this to start, im planning on making a big hit for the troops


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

mike91LX said:


> cant wait for this to start, im planning on making a big hit for the troops


Another Month and a half minimum guy's but give you plenty of time to get ready and it will run a good month or so as well.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FWTX said:


> Hey - anybody that was in last seasons raffle - how do you determine value of your donation??
> I'm getting my plan together for this one - OH YEAH.


There is a lot of changes from the last one but Premiums will count double. I won't say more now or I'd break my own rule. out:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *Hi Scott/Everyone*
> *Everything is in place I have almost all the help I need. We could use a few more bigger prizes but help wise I have the best people in place this is getting normal for us so I think it will be just smoother each time. I have some pretty cool prizes coming in yet from some very special people to us all I think these will be the sh*t man seriously if I was playing these are what I would be praying to win and we have a bunch of them, This will be our best Puff Supports the troops Auction Yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *I learned after the first one to have people help who excelled in what the do so really we just need people to buy or send cigars for raffle tickets, and that is a long time off I started this smack thread to create some excitement and have a place for you all to slap me around a little if you think ya can  So bring if on if ya feel lucky or brave LOL*
> ...


Move to MD and I have you covered!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Man, you fellas in the WSBS are sure into some strange things!


Kipp, you really seem to be working hard to project a certain orientation on the WSBS. It's almost like... almost like you _want _that to be the case. Like, you're _hoping _for it. It comes across as you trying to turn a fantasy into reality, really. It's rather creepy.

Should we be worried? Are you coming on to us? Are we in danger? Cause we're all happily married (or soon-to-be married) men, Kipp.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kipp, you really seem to be working hard to project a certain orientation on the WSBS. It's almost like... almost like you _want _that to be the case. Like, you're _hoping _for it. It comes across as you trying to turn a fantasy into reality, really. It's rather creepy.
> 
> Should we be worried? Are you coming on to us? Are we in danger? Cause we're all happily married (or soon-to-be married) men, Kipp.


Lol, did Kipp set off your gaydar??


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave,

I thought I'd post a couple of pics of the flag and certificate.

Kevin

Here is the flag and cert (3x5 Nylon Flag)









Here is a closeup of the cert...this was for my reenlistment back in March.









As you can see, my certificate is personalized. I can still do that for this one, but our time is running short. Our USPS goes away at the end of Aug and I'm not sure what we'll be doing for mail after that. Wasn't sure when the raffle was going to be, but if it's before then, I can get it personalized with the winners name. If not, it'll just have to be non-personalized.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's Beautiful Kevin, How about if you send it without just the name and I bet after the winner is picked I can get Kinko's to add the name, we all know it authentic. would that would bro? I sure appreciate you doing this that's a great prize everyone would Love!!

LMK Bro!

Maybe a letter signed by the signers saying you give me permission to have the name added in case I have trouble and I have with doing copyrighted stuff there?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

titlowda said:


> Move to MD and I have you covered!


I need someone who live close to me bro in Seattle or Bellevue Maryland isn't close bro LOL

Opps LOL Need to proofread ha ha sorry


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I can do that Dave. No problem. I'll get it flown tomorrow morning (weather permitting) and get it out in the mail ASAP. PM me your addy please.

Kevin


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hinson said:


> Lol, did Kipp set off your gaydar??


Doesn't he set off everyone's?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got the first of a special Surprise I might as well just show all ya bums  Our Beloved Troops who this is for is sharing in donating prizes these are from the LavaDogs Captain Owens and Major Black and handled by Theresa Thoma
1st BN 3D Marines
Family Readiness Officer

Thanks You All This is some cool stuff I am sure we will have some very excited puffer wanting to win it all. Well you can see the stuff in these pics I will detail when we start. I am thrilled by all our Military Buds Help!


Now tell me how cool is this stuff guy's and Gal's YAY!!!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet looking gear!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Joe aka Deep sent some cigars and swag The cigars will go to the troops an the swag will be used in the raffle.

Thanks Joe!!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave,
I haven't forgotten about you. We've not been able to fly much this week due to weather, but tomorrow looks good. I'll get it flown and sent to you. I think I have a box from CigarsInternational at the post office, so I'll try to send it out tomorrow.

Kevin


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Dave this is on its way directly to you as a prize for the upcoming troop raffle:

*The 'Elegant' Accessory Kit (Polished Chrome Lighter)*









More to come later


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's no rush ya all


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's no rush ya all


You know that I will conjure something up as well bro...always looking to help a brotha (and the troops) out!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice, I'll put something together for the troops.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Via UPS ... 1z004373pt00022173 ... lane:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave,

I've got another late addition to throw in my donation. Below is two water bottles full of coffee beans. Two water bottles of coffee beans you ask? Well, here's the story. The Inspector General (IG) for 4th ID out of Ft Carson, CO, LTC Joe Izaguari (sp?) is a 4th generation coffee grower from Honduras. He is actually from NYC, but his family hails from Honduras. Anyway, he is a coffee snob (his words, not mine) and loves to talk coffee. He has a small commercial roaster that he has in service here in Iraq. He has pallets of green coffee beans here in Iraq that he roasts up for fellow service members, contractors, civilians, local wildlife, etc..I got two fresh roasted (as in only a couple hours old now) bottles full of beans. These are from Honduras and he's pretty certain (though not 100%) that this particular bag came from his family's shrubs. I had the pleasure of drinking a latte made from these fresh roasted beans this morning, and let me tell you, it's pretty tasty. More than likely, the best cup of coffee I've ever had. So, as soon as I get the certificate for the flag that was flown, I'll throw it all in a box and mail it to you. Should have the cert tomorrow. I'll cc you the DC when/if I get it. The coffee isn't something that would push this over the edge, but it's neat that it is roasted here in Iraq as a "hobby." The pics aren't great, but you get the "picture." I'd estimate that each bottle has close to a lb of beans in it.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, and one other thing...sorry, I forgot. Anyway, since I said he was a 4th generation coffee grower from Honduras, can anyone recommend a good Honduran Puro that I could give him?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smirak said:


> Oh, and one other thing...sorry, I forgot. Anyway, since I said he was a 4th generation coffee grower from Honduras, can anyone recommend a good Honduran Puro that I could give him?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Punch Gran Puro is a good one,,,,and I believe (someone correct me if I am wrong) but the Camacho 10th is as well and THAT is one of my favorite sticks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

smirak said:


> Oh, and one other thing...sorry, I forgot. Anyway, since I said he was a 4th generation coffee grower from Honduras, can anyone recommend a good Honduran Puro that I could give him?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


Kevin
That will make a great prize I think there are a lot of coffee drinkers here and it's quite unique Thanks Brother!


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Punch Gran Puro is a good one,,,,and I believe (someone correct me if I am wrong) but the Camacho 10th is as well and THAT is one of my favorite sticks!


I love the camacho 10th !

cheers


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Dave this is on its way directly to you as a prize for the upcoming troop raffle:
> 
> *The 'Elegant' Accessory Kit (Polished Chrome Lighter)*
> 
> ...


Shawn donated this and it's here waiting for the auction, Thanks a bunch Shawn!!!:yo:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Dave this is on its way directly to you as a prize for the upcoming troop raffle:
> 
> *The 'Elegant' Accessory Kit (Polished Chrome Lighter)*
> 
> ...


Very nice Shawn


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smirak said:


> Dave,
> 
> I've got another late addition to throw in my donation. Below is two water bottles full of coffee beans. Two water bottles of coffee beans you ask? Well, here's the story. The Inspector General (IG) for 4th ID out of Ft Carson, CO, LTC Joe Izaguari (sp?) is a 4th generation coffee grower from Honduras. He is actually from NYC, but his family hails from Honduras. Anyway, he is a coffee snob (his words, not mine) and loves to talk coffee. He has a small commercial roaster that he has in service here in Iraq. He has pallets of green coffee beans here in Iraq that he roasts up for fellow service members, contractors, civilians, local wildlife, etc..I got two fresh roasted (as in only a couple hours old now) bottles full of beans. These are from Honduras and he's pretty certain (though not 100%) that this particular bag came from his family's shrubs. I had the pleasure of drinking a latte made from these fresh roasted beans this morning, and let me tell you, it's pretty tasty. More than likely, the best cup of coffee I've ever had. So, as soon as I get the certificate for the flag that was flown, I'll throw it all in a box and mail it to you. Should have the cert tomorrow. I'll cc you the DC when/if I get it. The coffee isn't something that would push this over the edge, but it's neat that it is roasted here in Iraq as a "hobby." The pics aren't great, but you get the "picture." I'd estimate that each bottle has close to a lb of beans in it.
> 
> ...


Awesome story!!! :usa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Another fine donation from...............Jonathan at Old Time Cigars

Thanks Jonathan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just another FYI for those who don't read the whole thread the raffle details will be given when we announce the start date it should be announced a couple weeks before we start so people have time to prepare and save our pennies. Thanks Guy's I\We are hoping will be our biggest since we need enough for both Daves.

Oh atta boy Time Dave has been a Godsend he has been a true Patriot and his help has made this much easier for me. also the support and Love I get from my Brothers and Sisters here is literally keeping me sane, I love you all and can't Thank You enough.

I also want to Thank those that do not approve of the personal emotional stuff being posted on a public forum by not saying anything about it!

Now Thanks to bc8436 for a very nice contribution!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

PS

Please do yourself a favor and shop with Jonathan at Old Time Cigars it is a small family owned shop I think started generations ago. They have decent prices even on HTF cigars and just call Jonathan he is one of us and will go out of his way to help. I know this I bought from them myself.

Oltimes Cigars - Casselberry, FL

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Dave as we discussed via PM last night, you can put me down for a donation. I am working on putting something together and will get it sent out to you asap.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Dave as we discussed via PM last night, you can put me down for a donation. I am working on putting something together and will get it sent out to you asap.


Same here Dave...you and I discussed it via PM...and I will be sending you a shipment for the troops sometime this week...ASAP!

I am touched by your generosity towards not only the BOTL...but especially for the troops!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, I've been away for a while and just popped back in this side of the forum and I have to say the show of support so far is looking awesome! Dave, as always you have outdone yourself and the donors are shaping up to be fantastic. I'll keep an eye out on how this whole thing is shaping up, but wanted to say that it's awesome to see Pete Johnson getting involved. I had enjoyed his cigars immensely, but having met him at an event and getting to know him over at S&S, I have a deep respect for him as a truly honest and straightforward guy and someone who stands behind his brand 100%.

Just wanted to get that out there. Great work as always Dave, now I gotta get off to bed and hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Kevin
Everyone we are getting close to announcing the start date once all the prizes are in my hand we will. I will get with all the troop guy's Ron and Dave and we will pick a date.

Thanks Guy's this is gonna be a good one!!! :thumb:


PS
Just to be clear Pete has not promised anything other than what he has donated but I will ask him again down the road. :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Shawn aka Oldmso54 another Great prize for the raffle which I will announce this weekend. If you can't see it's a full sealed box of the 2009 Fuentes Holiday Collection

Thanks Shawn!! :bowdown:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Fellers
Okay wrapping up and getting ready to announce the rules and dates for this troop raffle which will not be called a raffle.

Anyone who is donating prizes please LMK ASAP I need this info, You can just post photos yourself or send them to me. Please time to get off the fence those who have talked about this times a wasting. I would like all prizes known before the start of this massive gift of Love for our Soldiers!

Thanks Everyone! especially those who have already committed and sent their prize donations WTG, Great Job!!

Dave


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

dave - you can put me down for a random 5er for a prize.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quo155 Prize #1 :cowboyic9:

5 Cigars & Macanudo Cigar Cutter (Not pictured)










Quo155 Prize #2 :cowboyic9:

5 Cigars & Macanudo Cigar Cutter (Not pictured)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ill donate a fiver as a prize.....wont be able to tell ya what untill monday though (working 24 of the next 30 hours)


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave I will chip in a sealed box of AF Don Carlos #4 as a prize 

using a stock photo here


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i don't have pictures of my prizes yet,but i will definitely be bombing at least 2 or 3 dozen or more of the contributors!
can't wait for the list to start forming...lol


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

oh what the hell.....i know what i have pics of and is the best i could do anyways

montecristo 75th anny gift set 
(i know, i know, they're the dominicans but they're what i have)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

kapathy said:


> oh what the hell.....i know what i have pics of and is the best i could do anyways
> 
> montecristo 75th anny gift set
> (i know, i know, they're the dominicans but they're what i have)


Hey! Those look awesome bro!! That's a fantastic prize!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay awake again, Thanks for the prize additions guy's it's fine to mail to the winners from you direct or ship to me for disbursement.

I think we are pretty close. first I have to wake up man 14+ hours sleep only waking to take meds. 

Thanks fellers


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

If it's not too late, I would like to throw in a donation as well.

I've got these sticks and two, half pound, bags of coffee beans from Sister's Coffee company in Oregon. They're a great roaster and these are my favorite beans of theirs.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's a little 6 pack fer a prize...:ss


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Thanks guy's

Waiting for some prizes maybe autographed from some business's and then we will get the date, the prize levels and the rules all posted up.

Getting close rough start date is the end of August!!

Gonna be a sh*tload of prizes which is good we need to raise a lot of cigars.

Thanks fellers and fellerettes


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd be honered to offer up a little prize for this troop raffle which will not be called a raffle, if acceptable.
CAO Sopranos box set (one)










just let me know who to send it to when the day comes


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Quo155 Prize #1 :cowboyic9:
> 
> 5 Cigars & Macanudo Cigar Cutter (Not pictured)
> 
> ...


*OK...OK!* After looking back through all of the prizes offered up..._next to my prize offerings_...HA! No one is donating anything as close to the greatness that my two prizes hold! Ha! :gossip:

OK...these are the two prizes that I offer up Dave & Dave...however...there will be one more cigar added to each prize...not to outdo anyone...but to make this more of a prize and less of a "joke"! So...each winner of these prizes will receive 6 cigars (one eep: TBA when it arrives in their mailbox!) and the little Macanudo Cigar Cutter... :kicknuts:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

All prizes are Great guy's Thanks!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will donate the Studio Tobac collector/sampler box that I won from another waffle to the mix...I think that there are 6 sticks in a beautiful wooden box...I just can't bring myself to smoke them and break up the set! LOL So this will have gone from Oldmso, to Owain, to me to Smelvis!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> All prizes are Great guy's Thanks!


Oh, I know that Dave...but I wanted to up the "reward" a bit...as to just have some extra fun!!! :mullet:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I will donate the Studio Tobac collector/sampler box that I won from another waffle to the mix...I think that there are 6 sticks in a beautiful wooden box...I just can't bring myself to smoke them and break up the set! LOL So this will have gone from Oldmso, to Owain, to me to Smelvis!


I could have saved you the trouble and all the shipping LOL but I felt the same way when I first donated it. I couldn't bear to open it and start sampling away. For some reason it just seemed destined to stay as a set???

Guess great minds (and great ZK brothers) apparently think alike!! :gossip:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We need a picture of anything donated please, if you are sending to the winners or sending it to me to pass on. The plan requires a picture of all prizes please guy's.

Thanks


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> We need a picture of anything donated please, if you are sending to the winners or sending it to me to pass on. The plan requires a picture of all prizes please guy's.
> 
> Thanks


Here is a pic of Kipps prize he is donating:


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Count me in for a box of Gran Habano's. These things are good and I hope somebody will like them.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Ok Dave, these are on order and will be shipped to you directly. You can keep them as a set for a prize (although I don't know who needs 4 humidors), you can give them away individually as prizes, or if you want you can send them off to troops in the respective branches. Either way, thanks for all you do for puff and our brave servicemen and women.































They are all 25-50 count humidors with the branch emblem engraved on the lid. For more info, visit cheaphumidors.com (thanks also to Dave for helping me put this together). Hmm. they're kinda neat. Hope I win one


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow beautiful humidors should be for the troops brother. Than there all great guy's!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Wow beautiful humidors should be for the troops brother. Than there all great guy's!


You just tell me what you want me to do. I can cancel this and choose something else for a prize if that's what you need. Or, like I said, can go directly to the troops. I'm a noob at this kind of thing.

I just thought these would be awesome and appropriate for this type of event.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> You just tell me what you want me to do. I can cancel this and choose something else for a prize if that's what you need. Or, like I said, can go directly to the troops. I'm a noob at this kind of thing.
> 
> I just thought these would be awesome and appropriate for this type of event.


No Please Matt as I said I just PM'ed you these would be perfect to fill and send to troops that I bet shed a tear when getting one. Perfect donation bro perfect 

Dave


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Ok Dave, these are on order and will be shipped to you directly. You can keep them as a set for a prize (although I don't know who needs 4 humidors), you can give them away individually as prizes, or if you want you can send them off to troops in the respective branches. Either way, thanks for all you do for puff and our brave servicemen and women.
> 
> They are all 25-50 count humidors with the branch emblem engraved on the lid. For more info, visit cheaphumidors.com (thanks also to Dave for helping me put this together). Hmm. they're kinda neat. Hope I win one


Beautiful Matt...awesome donation! You did great!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

100% win.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> No Please Matt as I said I just PM'ed you these would be perfect to fill and send to troops that I bet shed a tear when getting one. Perfect donation bro perfect
> 
> Dave


+1 to that!! Really special Matt!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, just trying to do my part.

Dave, I think they should get shipped out this week but you know how things go sometimes. There just might be a few cigars tucked away inside there too, ya never know (Dave at cheaphumidors was looking to see what was laying around)... Please let me know when they land.

Thanks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Thanks guys, just trying to do my part.
> 
> Dave, I think they should get shipped out this week but you know how things go sometimes. There just might be a few cigars tucked away inside there too, ya never know (Dave at cheaphumidors was looking to see what was laying around)... Please let me know when they land.
> 
> Thanks.


You'll know asap I'll post a picture of them here when they get here!

Thanks


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

smelvis said:


> We need a picture of anything donated please, if you are sending to the winners or sending it to me to pass on. The plan requires a picture of all prizes please guy's.
> 
> Thanks


Will this work for the photo? 
I can take an actual picture of the goods if you need - no problem, let me know.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave, one of these is on it's way to you:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ken and Derek

Both are fine donations and stock photos are fine appreciate the help brothers!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*
Hi friends This thread is just to let you know a raffle is coming soon. it say's in the first post and a few other places that details will be given with dates before it starts and all the rules and stuff will be posted.

I don't know how to say this without sounding rude because everyone pm'ing me asking what to do to get in the raffle are my friends and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. Well please understand friends I can't explain the details before it starts to everyone personally. I feel like a heel saying this but I simply can't answer that many pm's I get A LOT of pm's that is why I was so plain in the first post and also in a few others that we would post the rules about how to participate before it begins.

So please read the whole thread or for Gods sake at least the first post. I am only one person in the middle of a sh*t storm with my Lawyers battling the state for my right to health and medical care or dare I say the right to F*cking live!. I say this to let you know I have only so much time even if it seems all I do is sit on puff. I get A LOT of pm's please I love you guy's so much and pm me anytime but please don't do so when the answer is right in front of you.

I guess I just vented and probably hurt some feelings and anyone knows that is the last thing I want to do but I have to set limits. I hope you understand!

Dave*


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

So wait... there's a raffle going on? Whats the details???



Ok, you had to at least crack a smile at that ^. If so, my job was a success.



Take care of yourself Dave. Your health has to be #1.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dave put me down for a fiver and ill get it out to you next week!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone who is offended or got their feelings hurt is a big pussy.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Anyone who is offended or got their feelings hurt is a big pussy.


I am seriously sitting at work laughing out loud at that. It sounds like it should be a sound bite out of a movie.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Anyone who is offended or got their feelings hurt is a big pussy.


Agreed!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

FWTX said:


> Anyone who is offended or got their feelings hurt is a big pussy.


Yeah what he said 

That post only came after a zillions pm's mg: really a zillion is a real number!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> *I am only one person in the middle of a sh*t storm with my Lawyers battling the state for my right to health and medical care or dare I say the right to F*cking live!...*


:rockon: Take care of you _too_ Dave!!! :rockon:

mg: There's a bunch of pussies everywhere!!! mg:



.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

quo155 said:


> :rockon: Take care of you _too_ Dave!!! :rockon:
> 
> mg: There's a bunch of pussies everywhere!!! mg:
> 
> ...


I tell ya I feel kinda like a pussy sometimes, Ya know any?

Naw serious I do I whine here, bitch there always say what I think. But I guarantee them that's holding up my case if they felt like this it would be a different story. Emotional, depression its all part of it remaining sane is a chore dudes no shit!

Now the pm's I like visiting about good shit and talking to all my buds just don't have time to answer questions that are there if ya would just look and read the thread.

Now back to pussy, ah we'll talk :kiss: :hungry:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

On a more serious note..._Dave_ (smelvis)...I have a USPS Medium Flat Rate Box heading your way...filled with 50-60 cigars, 8 cigar cutters...and a few snacks...all for the troops...

:usa2: God Bless Our Troops!!! :usa2:

OK, :focus:...mg:...:hungry:......:whip:

:ballchain:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

2305 0270 0000 8210 0042

Set to be delivered Saturday...

:usa2: Love our Troops!!! :usa2:

My prizes will reside here with me until direction at contest end...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

A little inspiration for the coming raffle!

This is a letter I asked for for you guy's at Puff to understand what you are doing. This man and I email fairly often and it is my goal to meet him is person here in the states.

Steve Thanks for this heartfelt letter my friend we Love every single one of you guy's and can always count on us!! in any way we can help we will.

*Being a deployed soldier is a lot harder than it looks. You don't let on how hard or how lonely it is. That would be showing weakness, and you have to keep a strong constitution for your soldiers. You look for things to kill the boredom and keep morale up. For me, the highlight of each day was returning to my room and celebrating with a cigar. I loved sharing the experience of a fine cigar with my brothers-in-arms. It became an indelible part of the deployment experience. I was fortunate to have met fellow cigar-loving soldiers during my deployment and to have met cigar-loving civilians online. A friend introduced me to Dave (Smelvis) on the Puff , com board and the next thing I knew I was receiving boxes of cigars, snacks, toiletries and other goodies for me and my fellow soldiers. Words cannot describe the joy of hearing your name during mail call and then realizing you have several boxes of goodies to share with your army family.

The worst time was the holidays. Everyone was secretly (or openly) miserable about missing Christmas with their friends and families. Leadership knows this is a hard time so they create some sort of mandatory celebration where the secret agenda is watching over the soldiers who should not be alone. I was secretly depressed from a mission two days earlier where I got to see the real poverty and despair of the people of Iraq. I felt twice as bad feeling guilty about not being home when I saw the people of Iraq who didn't even have a home. I felt horrible. Then (cue the choir of angels) 3 packages arrived for me right before Christmas. These boxes were stuffed so full of cigars and accessories that every soldier who wanted some got a 5-pack of cigars. This made our holidays. Everywhere I went, I saw soldiers who might have been hiding in their rooms alone, outside and having their own mini-herfs with their donated cigars. The timing was perfect and it made a very difficult time so much easier. I also developed some deep friendships because of those cigars, and even though we have scattered back to our separate corners of the U.S., we remain good friends. Nothing brings friends together like a good cigar. On behalf of my brothers and sisters of the U.S. military, we thank you for your support. You don't know how much it means to us.

SSG Stephen Zdunczyk
328th ESC*


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

That's beautiful Dave. That letter really touched me and it brings home what this whole thing is really about. It's about those guys over there who are missing family and missing home and putting their lives on the line nevertheless. Thank you for sharing that.

And make sure you take care of yourself first Dave. I now know what pain is, but I can't fathom what you've been going through all this time as your back is much worse off than mine. Make sure you focus on you first bro.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Dave, sorry for not getting that stuff done earlier this week, been real busy.

Guys, haven't been around for a while, but this is the troops.

Currently in Nicaragua, I have a few more prizes that will be added to the list from manufacturers. Drew Estate has donated two, this is the one that I'll talk about, the other one is a "mystery prize" and it's... Let's just say it would be rather cool if I could have it myself.

The following came from Jonathan's office, it was used as packaging mock-up for MUWAT. (Jonathan tore the packaging mock-up off.) The blend is not regular MUWAT, it's a mystery blend that could be anything. JD doesn't know what it is, I don't know what it is, but it's twenty cigars.


Thanks for all that put this together...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Way cool Charlie my good Friend as always glad your here with up helping again, Not quite as much work for you with all your schedule dividing and delegating is the key this time around. Man I wish I was with ya bro we need an update give me a call when you get back and have time.

I have just about worked all the details out have to confirm with the team everything but if no problems we will probably start September 1st and end on the September 30th with the option of adding time if we haven't met our goal or are just doing so well it would be silly to quit.

I will put the details thread up in about a week but the start dates gives you all time to get ready money wise and stuff.

Tons of prizes some way cool stuff this year including stuff from those that we are doing this all for our Fine Military! Steve's Letter above say's what we do is important way more important than any of us imagined I was deeply humbled by Steve's letter. We must work harder now we must, we can not let them down I refuse to let that happen.

Well Thanks Guy's and remember these are the rough in date............start September 1st and end on the September 30th with possible extensions?

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
If you have offered a prize and can not post a picture of it please just send that in as cigars for the troops instead of a prize, we need pictures of all prizes please. And we are running out of time.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Announcement!! 
*
Hi Guy's
I see a lot of posts of people concerned for my health, Thanks :grouphug:

But I never told you I learned to ask for help and delegate much of this. You will understand once I post the rules and address's and such, To make a long story short I will be the Project manager of this raffle but all of the actual work until it gets to sending to the troops is all going to be done by my friends here at puff.com

Bookkeeping, Box opening, picture taking and posting, everything except the picking of the winners will be done by others so I will be the cheerleader and just plain leading it all but all physical and record keeping and everything I said above will be done by brothers from Puff here!!

I will be hosting a herf for the drawing of the winners and then after the raffle will be right back to shipping myself which I can handle. But Russ and others close like Justin are sure welcome to come over and help with that as well!

It took some doing to put together the group of people who live close enough or in the case of running spreadsheets for everything from prizes to donations can be done long distance. :rockon:

I want to Thank all those that have offered to help. you are great brothers!! One who offered who works in my town if he is still willing I will ask him to help me organize the cigars and streamline the process here at my house you know who you are!!

So I can never keep it short can I LOL so all of you who care and show it by offering to help I am honored and just respect the hell out of you all!!!!!!!!

Thanks Guy's

Dave*


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

*Here's to a successful RAFFLE!!! *


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Two more prizes from our man Charlie! Thanks Brother! at the TheCigarFeed.com


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ that's flipping awesome !!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ that's flipping awesome !!!


+1 :rockon:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Those cigar molds are freaking awesome. Thanks Charlie, and big thanks to JD.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Those cigar molds are freaking awesome. Thanks Charlie, and big thanks to JD.


+1 to that!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Love the cigar molds!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> Those cigar molds are freaking awesome. Thanks Charlie, and big thanks to JD.


Way cool, I could roll my own dog rockets with Maple Leaves...

Wyld Maple Robustos...

LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

A bombing from the infamous Zilla Killas is up for a prize!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=zilla+killas&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=800&bih=417&tbm=isch&tbnid=RoC844I0jFP1BM:&imgrefurl=http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/288122-zilla-killas-unite.html&docid=74z1557MrYwoKM&w=1024&h=1024&ei=qEpNTsbKAuTF0AGThJ2sCQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=391&page=11&tbnh=123&tbnw=123&start=75&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:75&tx=67&ty=59[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Kipp - WTF did you just post???? :oops::rofl:


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Way cool, I could roll my own dog rockets with Maple Leaves...
> 
> Wyld Maple Robustos...
> 
> LOL


The perfect breakfast gar... coming soon to a Denny's near you...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Studio Tobac Sampler (all prizes will remain with me until instrucions are given to ship)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Studio Tobac Sampler (all prizes will remain with me until instrucions are given to ship)


Thanks Kipp You sending is fine even better, sounding kinda bossy bro


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Kipp You sending is fine even better, sounding kinda bossy bro


Gotta take charge man! :rant:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Kipp You sending is fine even better, sounding kinda bossy bro


He gets that way sometimes Dave... :laugh: (_I think it's the "Captain" in his name?)_ :blah:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Gotta take charge man! :rant:


We are letting friends with reps send themselves but reserve the right to decide ourselves due to promised prizes not delivered. I would rather pass on a prize that not have it sent!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> We are letting friends with reps send themselves but reserve the right to decide ourselves due to promised prizes not delivered. I would rather pass on a prize that not have it sent!


Well, that makes good sense...you wouldn't want someone like Shawn failing to come through (again)...ound:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Well, that makes good sense...you wouldn't want someone like Shawn failing to come through (again)...ound:


Bastage!! :lalala: :mmph:

PS - my prizes are already in Daves hands _(someone followed the rules!)_


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

well SHAWN...maybe if you didn't show your crack on here you would have enough of Dave's respect where he would let you ship out your own prizes and not expect them up front (because of your "down back")! :banana:



Oldmso54 said:


> Bastage!! :lalala: :mmph:
> 
> PS - my prizes are already in Daves hands _(someone followed the rules!)_


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

:r One of these days your gonna get a package at work that will scar you for life :nod:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Make note - never post picture of oneself, ESPECIALLY IN BATHING SUIT


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Make note - never post picture of oneself, ESPECIALLY IN BATHING SUIT


Don't be giving the "Pink Pony" any ideas now....

Next thing you know Ray will be offer a personal Romantic Photo shoot with him as a prize... LOL


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Don't be giving the "Pink Pony" any ideas now....
> 
> Next thing you know Ray will be offer a personal Romantic Photo shoot with him as a prize... LOL


:biglaugh:

then i aint playin - not worth the risk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> (_I think it's the "Captain" in his name?)_


I don't think it's that part of his name...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad you guy's are having some fun, sorry to be a downer but remember when Dave the other Dave did his first thread in the pipe section before I recruited him to join Ron and I as a team.

Well I had a MVP for that prize a Shawn won it hands down as being one of the single best troop supporters out there, Shawn would have been welcome to ship his own it was his choice to send them to me.

So like Neaner neaner neaner neaner


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave:  9405510200881136253227


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You guys want to see the picture that followed this one?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

looking forward to the start of this


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> You guys want to see the picture that followed this one?


*NO THANK YOU!!!*
:grouphug:
:amen:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> looking forward to the start of this


Me to bro

Heads up start sate is September 1st and will run about a month or until we meet our goals.

The rest will be posted this weekend or right around there.

Thanks for all in advance we have the most Patriotic board I know of.

:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*The Great Puff Troop Support Rally!*

This will be the name of this one, to avoid any paypoo or similar problems. Kinda catchy huh 

If you hate the name speak now or forever hold your ? LOL If someone comes up with something better that's cool. I just wanted to avoid raffle and stress Puff

Dave


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> *The Great Puff Troop Support Rally!*
> 
> This will be the name of this one, to avoid any paypoo or similar problems. Kinda catchy huh
> 
> ...


I love it Dave...I think it is perfect just like that bro! :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tommy  Cool!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey Dave,

DC number says "notice left" whatever that means. I guess go check your mailbox cuz there might be a little somethin somethin in there.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> *The Great Puff Troop Support Rally!*
> 
> This will be the name of this one, to avoid any paypoo or similar problems. Kinda catchy huh
> 
> ...


Works for ME!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Works for ME!!


Me too! The Great Pumpkin...oh wait...wrong movie.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> DC number says "notice left" whatever that means. I guess go check your mailbox cuz there might be a little somethin somethin in there.


I got it Matt it's a big box so Jacob is coming over today and we are going to load some boxes, I'll get him to help me open it and stuff so I can take pictures.

Thanks Bro.

I'll post them in the Troop thread tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Ok Dave, these are on order and will be shipped to you directly. You can keep them as a set for a prize (although I don't know who needs 4 humidors), you can give them away individually as prizes, or if you want you can send them off to troops in the respective branches. Either way, thanks for all you do for puff and our brave servicemen and women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got these today Matt
I was lucky Jacob came over we smoked and worked on the raffle and troops stuff. These are great bro. Going to wait and see how to best use them it's a hard choice I am leaning towards deployed troops as we are getting a lot of prizes.

Very Cool Donations brother Thanks!!

Dave


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Glad they arrived in good shape. Were the cigars in there too? There were supposed to be fivers of each branch's cigars too.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Glad they arrived in good shape. Were the cigars in there too? There were supposed to be fivers of each branch's cigars too.


Matt,

the cigars were all in there and they all looked great. The special bands correlating with the branch each humidor was intended for were pretty awesome.  All the sticks got sent to the freezer this afternoon.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Glad they arrived in good shape. Were the cigars in there too? There were supposed to be fivers of each branch's cigars too.


Yeah as Jacob said they also each had a wood tube for a single cigar pretty cool bro. Thanks again for the support. Jacob was a big help with the heavy lifting and we boxed up four more for the troops at the same time. :whoo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hi Guy's
Hey with the bad vibe on Puff now and Ron's group buy we think it best to move the date of the The Great Puff Troop Support Rally! to Sept 6th after Labor day. I may take a break as well to many bad feelings going down now. Have Faith we will have it but the timing needs to be right peeps!

Thanks :usa2:

Dave
*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Those humidors are beautiful! And Dave all bad vibes will be gone when this starts, we have to help our fellow brothers out there!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is my donation picture, sorry took so long to get it up:









If it is cool I will keep these until I get shipping instructions...


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

smelvis said:


> We are letting friends with reps send themselves but reserve the right to decide ourselves due to promised prizes not delivered. I would rather pass on a prize that not have it sent!


Dave,

My promised prize has not delivered yet...I haven't even shipped it out yet...It's been pretty crazy over here, but I'll try to get it out tomorrow for you. We haven't had mail at our COB in over a week now, so I'm not sure what the deal is.

Kevin


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's fine Billy Thanks for the picture!


Kevin you can only do what you can do. LMK Thanks for the update and stay safe!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:whoo: *Hey Dave...I'm ready to get this show on tha road!!!* :whoo:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> *
> Hey with the bad vibe on Puff now
> *


??

will this help?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Derek aka Aninjaforallseasons

A nice large Olivia ashtray


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I have that same one in a Padron (not donationg, sorry, too attached) - guys it's a beauty - great prize!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

quo155 said:


> :whoo: *Hey Dave...I'm ready to get this show on tha road!!!* :whoo:


Hi Tommy we all are bro, We need Ron to get done with his group buy first, he is a big part of the raffle as you will see. We are getting closer guy's!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starting after the holiday is really not a bad idea - I'm sure a lot of people will be away so waiting till then should work out well.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Starting after the holiday is really not a bad idea - I'm sure a lot of people will be away so waiting till then should work out well.


That's a fact, I'll be on vacation - a lot of people I know try to spend some time with the kiddos on the last summer holiday weekend.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Starting after the holiday is really not a bad idea - I'm sure a lot of people will be away so waiting till then should work out well.


Holiday? _Who get's a holiday???_ :bawling:

Kidding...and I am looking forward to a "HOLIDAY!"


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

From Starbuck

Four of the super limited release of the Casa Magna Domus Magnus


Fuente sampler


Rockey Patel Coffin sampler


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks David nice samplers


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks David nice samplers


Yes, very nice David...thank you for the additions to the prize pool!

The AF's look mighty good!...great incentive to give more...for our troops! :usa2:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

This is what has been donated as prizes so far...and its only going to get better...

Pete Johnson

Kevin aka smirak
a great American Flag, 3x5 Nylon, that will be flown in an Iraqi Training Flight. I can get a certificate documenting this flight and can get it signed by the flight commander. Really neat display.









Kevin aka smirak
two water bottles full of coffee beans - roasted here in Iraq

from the LavaDogs Captain Owens and Major Black and handled by Theresa Thoma
1st BN 3D Marines

Joe aka Deep









Shawn aka Oldmso54
The 'Elegant' Accessory Kit (Polished Chrome Lighter)









Shawn aka Oldmso54
sealed box of the 2009 Fuentes Holiday Collection

from Jonathan at Old Time Cigars

from Bryan aka bc8436









Tommy aka quo155
6 Cigars & Macanudo Cigar Cutter (Not pictured)








6 Cigars & Macanudo Cigar Cutter (Not pictured)


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

donated prizes part two....

Terry aka ejgarnut
sealed box of AF Don Carlos #4

Kevin aka kapathy
montecristo 75th anny gift set

Jacob aka COYOTE JLR
these sticks and two, half pound, bags of coffee beans from Sister's Coffee company in Oregon









Bob aka 68 Lotus

Ken aka FWTX
CAO Sopranos box set (one)







?t=1312831395

Kipp aka primetime76
Studio Tobac collector/sampler box









Matt aka castaweb
Gran Habano's









Matt aka gasdocok
They are all 25-50 count humidors with the branch emblem engraved on the lid

































Derek aka Aninjaforallseasons

im not sure this is a prize...but you never know


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

donated prizes part three.....

Charlie aka thegoldenmackid
I have a few more prizes that will be added to the list from manufacturers. Drew Estate has donated two, this is the one that I'll talk about, the other one is a "mystery prize" and it's... Let's just say it would be rather cool if I could have it myself.

The following came from Jonathan's office, it was used as packaging mock-up for MUWAT. (Jonathan tore the packaging mock-up off.) The blend is not regular MUWAT, it's a mystery blend that could be anything. JD doesn't know what it is, I don't know what it is, but it's twenty cigars.









Billy aka bcannon87









David aka Starbuck
Four of the super limited release of the Casa Magna Domus Magnus

Fuente sampler

Rockey Patel Coffin sampler


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Terry! About all I can say about this is...that this is...rediculously, friggen, crazy-like, incredibly, AWESOME!!!

I am excited for this all to BEGIN!!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

quo155 said:


> Terry! About all I can say about this is...that this is...rediculously, friggen, crazy-like, incredibly, AWESOME!!!
> 
> I am excited for this all to BEGIN!!!


LOL...yep i agree Tommy! it is some awesome stuff!

There will likely be more LARGE prizes donated, plus i think Ron enjoys bombing people that send cigars for the troops - and youve seen his bombs!

yeh its gonna be one cool waffle!

i just wanted to put all the prizes donated (currently) in one place, so if anyone was hesitant about entering the waffle could see them.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't forget the ZK bombing that we donated! 10-15 bombs will show up on a winners doorstep!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Add one more in there. I ill support the ZK's in this one.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

titlowda said:


> Add one more in there. I ill support the ZK's in this one.


Thanks DT! That rocks...how did you guys make out with the storm?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> LOL...yep i agree Tommy! it is some awesome stuff!
> 
> There will likely be more LARGE prizes donated, plus i think Ron enjoys bombing people that send cigars for the troops - and youve seen his bombs!
> 
> ...


Hi Terry
Great idea and you are right there will be a ton of prizes and Craig Wyldnight is helping with the organizing, We just need to separate them out, Like these prizes are available now regardless of what we collect, then these will be added when we hit 1,000 cigars, then these at 2,000 cigars and these at 3,000 and them if we go over that we will add these prizes.

I need to writes the rules and run it by a Mod, I got Jons permission but need to get it okayed by the mods first as well. Same basic rules so I don't imagine any problems.

So we haven't posted all the prizes yet because of that oh and the humidors with Military Logo will likely not be given away and go to the troops. Oh and when we do start and have the official *The Great Puff Troop Support Rally!* Thread it would be nice if people would not quote pictures so we can keep the counts close to the bottom post.

Thanks Terry :smoke:

PS
Also we need to all start thinking *The Great Puff Troop Support Rally!* so we never use the word raffle or Charity from this day forward. I already lost my paypoop no reason to make it worse. sucks we have to play silly name games but we do so it's not a raffle it's *The Great Puff Troop Support Rally!*


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i forgot the humidors were likely going to the troops....very fitting & a great donation!

changed my signature to reflect the rally...no more waffle! lol..


Kipp sorry i missed the ZK's group bomb....that will be a killer prize!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> i forgot the humidors were likely going to the troops....very fitting & a great donation!
> 
> changed my signature to reflect the rally...no more waffle! lol..


You the man Bro and Thanks for putting the pictures in line makes it easier for me 

Damn waffles that's just ridicules man! :lever:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

The Winner of my "Send Them To Me" contest has donated his winnings to the Rally.


Will be packaging up the winnings and shipping them thrusday.


Dave..who should I send them to??



Shawn


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I forgot to add my donation on the cigar side. Here it is. I refinished it myself. (don't give me too hard of a time, it was my first refinishing job)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> The Winner of my "Send Them To Me" contest has donated his winnings to the Rally.
> 
> Will be packaging up the winnings and shipping them thrusday.
> 
> ...


I answered your pm about this Shawn I said To the other Dave and gave you his address. Thanks bro!

Dave that cabinet looks great man!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Man there is some really great stuff going for the Rally! Can't wait for it to start and hear all the details. This is another reason why puff is so great!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

So it's a Wally, not a Waffle, right?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Don't forget the ZK bombing that we donated! 10-15 bombs will show up on a winners doorstep!


Yup...and one of those suckers is gonna be from me....if you guys think I've been bad before....I'm goin' off the deep end for this one....I guaran-damn-tee it.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I also answered the challenge of the ZK to bomb the winner...They challenged all bomb squads to bomb the winner, and while I am not affiliated, for this cause, I definitely want in the fun!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks to all ZK'ers WTG Guy's


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I also answered the challenge of the ZK to bomb the winner...They challenged all bomb squads to bomb the winner, and while I am not affiliated, for this cause, I definitely want in the fun!!!!!


that's the spirit,Joe....the more unaffiliated bombers that rally(no pun intended,Uncle Dave) behind the ZK in bombing the winner,the more the squids and chihuahuas and the infidels will look like a bunch of suckahz if they don't.

cheers to you,Sir:beerchug:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's the spirit,Joe....the more unaffiliated bombers that rally(no pun intended,Uncle Dave) behind the ZK in bombing the winner,the more the squids and chihuahuas and the infidels will look like a bunch of suckahz if they don't.
> 
> cheers to you,Sir:beerchug:


And cheers to you sir and the rest of your brethern for the challenge. It is a great cause and it will be fun to blow some stuff up!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

pics of some of my prize donations. some? hey,ya just never know...lol

tat noble 5er









tat noella 5er









tat verocu #9 5er









tat regio 5er









nestor miranda ruky. what's a ruky? dude,i thought you smoked cigars!









jdn antano sampler









ashton vsg sampler. all right calm done people! you,in the corner,put your shirt back on









sultan travel humidor,with 3 churchills inside









box of 10 sultan signature new release









box of 10 original release sultan signature A blend. i thought these were sold out?









box of 10 original release sultan signature B blend. hey! you told me these were no longer in existance! that's right,these are no longer available









that's all for now,but i do have a couple of surprises for later,when we reach record levels,and you know we will reach record levels.

as mentioned before,i will be bombing dozens of troop supporters,and from what i hear,the bombs are a little better when you're a troop supporter...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow Ron as usual you overdid yourself again, Thanks my friend. those are some nice prizes


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Incredible Ron, with you and Dave working together like this, the rally is going to be huge..............glad I can witness this


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

shuckins said:


> all right calm done people! you,in the corner,put your shirt back on


LMAO!! wow those Ashtons really get people going eh?

I dont know how you do it Ron, thats amazing....simply amazing


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> Incredible Ron, with you and Dave working together like this, the rally is going to be huge..............glad I can witness this


*
Ron and I have been working together from the start he is now a very dear friend I would do anything for, when I first got here just like everyone I got bombed and then a mentor, as well as several others mentors .

Go back and look we have done quite a few of these rally's and each time they get bigger better how else has Puff been able to send over 14,000 cigars to our Troops. Check some of the old threads they are pretty entertaining. Now we have it down to a science we usually have at least twenty plus units we sponsor.

Ron is and has always been a big force helping with the troops never complaining just helping unselfishly and always so very generous.

Ron Is THE Man guy's :hug:*


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> *Ron is and has always been a big force helping with the troops never complaining just helping unselfishly and always so very generous.*
> 
> *Ron Is THE Man guy's :hug:*


I second that! Ron stays quiet and behind the scenes but his work and contributions have been unbelievable! (ok, if behind the scenes means bombing the crap outta people that is....)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis said:


> *Ron and I have been working together from the start he is now a very dear friend I would do anything for, when I first got here just like everyone I got bombed and then a mentor, as well as several others mentors .*
> 
> *Go back and look we have done quite a few of these rally's and each time they get bigger better how else has Puff been able to send over 14,000 cigars to our Troops. Check some of the old threads they are pretty entertaining. Now we have it down to a science we usually have at least twenty plus units we sponsor. *
> 
> ...


This is the first Rally I have been able to witness, but I have gone back and looked at the old threads, and believe me, I know Ron is a huge part. Dave you and him are two peas in a pod brother, deflecting credit to eachother. You are both, *THE MAN.* You guys are an unstoppable force, and I know there are many others involved too (such as Dave who posted above me), that is why PUFF is so awsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

zilla want's to add a prize,but he is low on cash,so he has been going around to the local yard sales,and performing his one man stomp band show










he will post pics of his prize as soon as he raises enough money for it...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Is zilla engaged? That sure looks like a purdy ring on his hand(paw?). Lol

Really I can't for the life of me figure out what that is over there, but if he made it to Oklahoma and danced at my yard sale I would definitely toss him a few bucks!

Thanks for all you do round here, man. Can't wait to see who's on the receiving end of your prizes.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

that's his microphone. it's big,so everyone can hear the grrrrr over the stomping...lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't checked in here for a bit, but the WSBS also agreed to donate a bombing to the cause. So add a Squid bombing to the prize list!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good job Squids!!!!!!!....and you too Zilla!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

How can I help / get involved?


just name it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> pics of some of my prize donations. some? hey,ya just never know...lol
> 
> tat noble 5er
> 
> ...


HOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CRAP!!!!!.....it never ceases to amaze me what Puffers are capable of when they get behind a worthy cause.....truly awesome.
I can't wait for this Wally to get under way.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's the spirit,Joe....the more unaffiliated bombers that rally(no pun intended,Uncle Dave) behind the ZK in bombing the winner,the more the squids and chihuahuas and the infidels will look like a bunch of suckahz if they don't.
> 
> cheers to you,Sir:beerchug:


I think the Infidels are sitting this one out. Could be a little fishy that a bunch of military guys bomb back right off the rally.... We already have some targets picked out, rally or not, here they come.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bradfordcharles said:


> How can I help / get involved?
> 
> just name it.


I am quoting Brad because I hear this a lot guy's they best way to help now is when we start in the next day or two YAY is support the rally as much as you can.

Thanks Guy we are almost there all!! :grouphug:


----------

